# USS Yorktown NCC-1717...



## Lucky13 (Aug 6, 2012)

Something for you Sci-Fi connoisseurs out there! STAR TREK ENTERPRISE REFIT 1/537 SCALE Conversion Decals USS YORKTOWN | eBay


----------



## Trebor (Aug 6, 2012)

nice one, but CultTvman.com would be a better choice...for me, anyways. lol


----------



## N4521U (Aug 6, 2012)

Almost cheap enough to buy just for the heck of it..............
Or Jan, does this mean we have to start building star ships ??????????????????????


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 6, 2012)

It's USS Yorktown, innit?


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 6, 2012)

Go for it Jan....if you dare!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 6, 2012)

Yeah, and we'll eventually see it built in 2019 .....


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 6, 2012)

You've got builds that's sitting that's older than me....  

Think that I'll join Red Two and build a 1/32 FoX Wildcat for this GB...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 6, 2012)




----------



## Airframes (Aug 6, 2012)

Go and ...........................


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 6, 2012)

Snifter old boy?


----------

